

Algorithm Maps The Most Beautiful Route To Where You're Going - szilto
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/algorithm-maps-most-beautiful-route-where-youre-going

======
zimpenfish
It's a bloody terrible algorithm from the London maps I've seen - "most
beautiful" takes you down Kingsway (which is utilitarian at best); "most
quiet" takes you across the Millennium Bridge (extremely busy footbridge).

